# Contador con 4026 para bobinadora manual



## nicolas (Abr 28, 2011)

hola gente la verdad que he estado buscando y no he encontrado precisamente lo que necesito... mi idea era hacer un simple contador de 3 digitos para medir la cantidad de vueltas de una bobinadora manual... de esa manera hice este circuito que simulado en limewire funciona perfectamente... luego realice el pcb mas prolijo en eagle...

pero buscando en internet me encontre con esto

http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/cmos.htm#4026

planteandome la duda de que si mi circuito va a funcionar o no...

la verdad que no entiendo mucho de digtal y quisiera que me guiaran... en especial como conectar los pines... solo quiero usar el contador y resetear no me interesaria ninguna otra funcion... muchas gracias nos vemos

ahi les dejo el circuito


----------



## penrico (Abr 28, 2011)

Solo una observación al circuito que posteaste en el PDF. Cuando conectás un pulsador (botón) en una entrada de clock, así pelado vas a tener el problema del rebote, esto es que realmente cuando lo apretas no sólo pasa de 0 a 1, sinó que  aparecen muchos ruidos en el momento de la conmutación. Resultado, te va a contar en vez de uno por vez va a saltar varios pasos. Eso se soluciona colocando en serie con los botones una resistencia y un capacitor. Por lo demas, el circuito del PDF parece que debería funcionar

Saludos


----------



## nicolas (Abr 28, 2011)

bien gracias... no hace falta una pull down??? como en reset.... gracias...

la otra pregunta que me falto fue que si alimentandolo con 9 volt no hace falta poner resistencia limitadora para los display...

gracias


----------



## penrico (Abr 28, 2011)

Efectivamente, ambas respuestas son positivas. Para 9V tenés que ponerle una resistencia de 1K en cada uno de los segmentos del display.  El pull-down también es necesario.

También tenés que polarizar la patita CE, fijate en la hoja de datos, seguramente tenés que poner esa patita a masa


----------



## nicolas (Abr 28, 2011)

si si la tengo asi en el circuito.. te comento lo que hice... puse pull down a clock y a reset... y agregue un capacitor de 470nF en paralelo con los pulsadores...

Lo de la tension lo voy a alimentar con 5 volt asi no uso resistencia limitadora... 

como se ve en este video bien explicado que encontre en youtube...


----------



## franc0 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aqui te traigo algo uqe puedas acomodar a este proyecto
saludos

me olvide de subir el archivo jejeje  esta en este link 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/maquina-embobinar-2125/


----------

